# Learning Genevan Tunes Resources?



## ADKing (Jul 2, 2012)

I recently obtained the Psalter in Spanish. It is designed to be sung with the Geneva tunes. Being a Scottish Presbyterian, there are only a small number of these I know (100, 124, 129, 134 and a few others). So...where do I begin? Are there good CDs? Suggestions?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 2, 2012)

All you need: GenevanPsalter.com


----------



## ADKing (Jul 2, 2012)

Brilliant! This will be helpful. Thanks, brother.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 7, 2012)

In case any one else is interested in learning to sing from the Spanish Psalter, this is an incredibly helpful resource for hearing them sung SALMOS CANTADOS « Westminster Hoy The words may be found here http://www.iglesiareformada.com/Ruiz_salterio.pdf


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 8, 2012)

The back of the current edition of the 1912 United Presbyterian Psalter has a section with Genevan Tunes. The Dutch used them for a long time and are sometimes called "Dutch tunes" since they added the harmony to the melody. The Protestant Reformed Church has a psalm singing choir that puts out CDs and a number of these tunes are on the CDs. I am sure a quick google search will get them for you. Of course, they also have either a piano or an organ or both... I am thinking piano, but I cannot remember off the top of my head. 

BTW, one of my deacons, Joel Chairez, was instrumental in getting that Spanish psalter back in circulation. RPMissions also helped due to a large pre-purchase. 

N


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 8, 2012)

The back of the current edition of the 1912 United Presbyterian Psalter has a section with Genevan Tunes. The Dutch used them for a long time and are sometimes called "Dutch tunes" since they added the harmony to the melody. The Protestant Reformed Church has a psalm singing choir that puts out CDs and a number of these tunes are on the CDs. I am sure a quick google search will get them for you. Of course, they also have either a piano or an organ or both... I am thinking piano, but I cannot remember off the top of my head. 

BTW, one of my deacons, Joel Chairez, was instrumental in getting that Spanish psalter back in circulation. RPMissions also helped due to a large pre-purchase. 

N


----------



## markkoller (Jul 8, 2012)

The page below has audio for the singing of this particular translation of the Psalter

Presbiteriano Reformado - Bueno es alabar a Jehová y cantar Salmos a tu Nombre, oh Altísimo.


----------



## markkoller (Jul 8, 2012)

markkoller said:


> The page below has audio for the singing of this particular translation of the Psalter
> 
> Presbiteriano Reformado - Bueno es alabar a Jehová y cantar Salmos a tu Nombre, oh Altísimo.



Looks like its the same audio as posted above, though on a different website. Oh, well.


----------

